

BBC News: Pirated pop keeps stars popular  - dimitar
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/technology/8049495.stm

======
dimitar
My take is that it is only a matter of time before all entertainment content
is legally freely distributable. And the music and movie industry know it they
are trying to make as much money as possible the traditional way + DRM style
technology while they still can.

